# New/current version of the flex app



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Team/friends; 
I have a Nexus 6P running Android 7.0. Problem with this is the Rabbit app is not updating anymore. 
The version I have 3.0.324.0 works but has issues navigating sometimes. 
If someone could be so kind and slide me an updated version (if one exist), I would be ecstatic!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm not sure what the actual newest version, but the version I'm currently running and have a copy of is 3.0.3459.0

(link removed)



Let me know when you grab it so I can take the link down.


----------

